# CM10 Nightlies Hang after JB OTA



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey guys,

I recently did the nvFlash tutorial.. I then flashed the Stock OTA JellyBean ROM that included the JB Bootloader..

I then installed TWRP 2.3.0.0 for JB via Fastboot..

Now when I flash a CM10 Nightly from http://get.cm when I boot it hangs..

Am I missing something? Possibly a kernel?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## craigacgomez (Jan 17, 2012)

DizzyThermal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently did the nvFlash tutorial.. I then flashed the Stock OTA JellyBean ROM that included the JB Bootloader..
> 
> ...


CM10 nightlies uses the ICS kernel... which is not compatible with the new JB bootloader... for now, if you want to use CM10, you will have to use my unofficial CM10 builds... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31314-rom-jb-bootloader-cyanogenmod-10-unofficial-jzo54k-tf201-oct-13-2012/


----------



## DizzyThermal (Jun 15, 2011)

craigacgomez said:


> CM10 nightlies uses the ICS kernel... which is not compatible with the new JB bootloader... for now, if you want to use CM10, you will have to use my unofficial CM10 builds... http://rootzwiki.com...01-oct-13-2012/


Awesome, thanks for the response craigacgomez


----------

